# First day on the lake in Pinehouse



## MP 58647 (Jun 7, 2014)

Took out the boat for the first time this year, caught a handful of small northerns and a few little Walleye, enough for supper at least. 

Should pick up for Walleye here in about a week or two.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'd love to take a walleye trip sometime. Just not found as easily around me.

Sounds like a great "first outing". =D> =D>


----------

